# LS2 HP/Torque numbers not equal



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's the deal, Had my car on a dyno jet a couple of months back and from what i'm reading my torque and HP should be close to the same.. I know I should get it dyno'd on a Mustang but... 349WRHP / 308RWTQ This make sense anyone? That's also tuned for 87 oct. Ideas??? maybe the fuel??


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

I would say the 87 octane has an impact paul. The new G8 has the LS2 but runs on 87 octane which is why it comes with 361hp stock


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

+1 could be the fuel, the hp is normal ,but a stock 05-06 goat's Torque should be around 325-345 give or take a little depending on tranny A4's dyno a little lower.

and the g8 does not have the ls2, its a 6.0 litre ,but its the L76


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

Really? its the L76? I did not know that, learned something today


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

Whats the difference between the LS2 and the L76 besides the intake and heads? anything? Is it the same block?


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

GOAT06 said:


> Whats the difference between the LS2 and the L76 besides the intake and heads? anything? Is it the same block?


from what i read it is the same block as the Ls2 with the L92 cylinder heads and a L76 intake. 
and the compression is lower 10.4.1 vs 10.9.1 ls2


----------



## safetykiller (Jan 25, 2008)

PAULCAPASSO said:


> Here's the deal, Had my car on a dyno jet a couple of months back and from what i'm reading my torque and HP should be close to the same.. I know I should get it dyno'd on a Mustang but... 349WRHP / 308RWTQ This make sense anyone? That's also tuned for 87 oct. Ideas??? maybe the fuel??


Why would you get a tune with/for 87 octane? :confused I am gonna say the tuner would have to pull timing to use regular.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

i believe the l76 is more comparable to the ls3 as they share heads too.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

The G8 GXP coming out in 2009 has the 6.2L LS3 with 400HP 4.7 sec 0-60. Check out he post i did on the G8 GXP.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> The G8 GXP coming out in 2009 has the 6.2L LS3 with 400HP 4.7 sec 0-60. Check out he post i did on the G8 GXP.


Yet another car to compete w/ on the road. Oh well, guess I better keep on modding the goat then!!! Exhaust work done, cai next, then headers/cam. arty:


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

LS2 GTO owners most likely won't need to worry about G8 GXP's. The LS3 is nice but the damn things still weigh much more than a GTO.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

All of them I`ve seen are 4 doors, are they going to make a 2 door G8?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

isn't the L76 also active fuel management???
Bill


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

*Proof is in the pudding*

It's your fuel.

Have him do a 91/93 tune and you should see the numbers rise as much as 30 ft/lbs. LS series engines exhibit much more variances in torque than HP and any mod will affect yout TQ numbers more dramatically than your HP. Just search before and after dyno runs, and you'll notice that "most" owners note a greater increase/decrease in tq vs. hp numbers.

Also, why did you flash for 87? You OEM ECU is perfectly capable of advancing/retarding timing for fuel. If you were racing .... it'd be something else, as every HP counts.... but 87? 

If the tuner told you it'd be a good idea, and you paid them for it.... I'd like you to come over and let me show you some of my elixirs and snake oils.


----------

